# how to save a premiere file into a smaller avi for posting on youtube?



## girlanachronism (Apr 13, 2007)

i realize youtube is usually full of very lame videos which are usually sloppily put together, but I am in dire need to upload a short 3 min. vid online. Does anyone know what the settings to save my movie file should be changed to? and how to do that in adobe premiere pro?


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

a little bit off topic, but you can use something like mydatabus to upload files and share them. so that way you don't need to adhere to youtube's requirements.


----------

